# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Pysäkkipari vs. parittomat

## Jysky

Tampereella rakennetaan Hervannan valtaväylälle taas uusia linja-autopysäkkejä. Vanhalle väylälle pysäkkien paikkojen mallailu on kohtuullisen haastavaa ja ratkaisuista voinee olla montaa mieltä. Oma fiilispohja on, että pysäkit on laitettu siihen mihin halvimmalla saadaan. Näin ei vaan saada aikaan kovin selkeitä pysäkkipareja.

Etenkin tottumattomalle käyttäjälle pysäkkipari lienee huomattavasti parempi ratkaisu, kun bussilla tullessaan näkee heti mistä paluusuuntaan pääsee. Myös toisella ajoneuvolla (lue: polkupyörallä) liityntä on helppoa, kun parkki on lähellä lähtö- ja paluupysäkkejä. Parittomien pysäkkien osalle en keksi juurikas mitään etuja. Vaikkakin monissa paikoissa pysäkin lisääminen on palvelun parantamista, pelkään että ilman selkeää, lähellä olevaa, paria pysäkki ylläpitää vain pakkokäyttäjäpalvelutasoa. Suurta parannusta tuskin on odotettavissa, kun kerran jonkinlaiset pysäkit on kuitenkin rakennettu. Oman autonsa löytää useimmiten samasta paikasta, johon sen edellisen matkan jälkeen jättänytkin. Miksei joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille tarjota samankaltaista palvelua.

----------


## ultrix

Tuossa kohtaa on vähän sellainen tilanne, että joko avataan yksisuuntainen pysäkki tai ei avata. Hervannan suunnan pysäkki maksaisi vuoromäärään nähden kuulemma liikaa, oli helpompaa ja halvempaa rakentaa ramppi tuolle parin tunnin päästä käyttöön otettavalle uudispysäkille kuin ABC:n (Litukan) puolelle. Uusi pysäkki tasoittanee Hervannasta TAMK-TAYS-alueelle tulevien bussien kuormitusta, kun nyt myös 24 vie perille. Takas Hervantaan kuormituspiikki ei olekaan enää niin painottunut.

Muuten olen kyllä ihan samaa mieltä kanssasi.

----------

